# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 314 : de batte mon coeur s'est arrêté
Je sais très bien que personne ne lit cette news. Si j'en crois l'échantillon représentatif composé de mes collègues à la rédaction, vous êtes environ 45 % à transpirer des gouttes de sang sur Hotline Miami 2, à peu près autant à peaufiner un échangeur d'autoroute dans le fils spirituel de Sim City 4, Cities Skylines, et le reste, eh bien le reste c'est moi, forcée à turbiner pendant que le reste du monde prend du plaisir vidéoludique.
Je m'adresse donc à vous, les gens comme moi. Qui ne savez pas encore si, en sortant du travail, c'est à Dennaton ou à Paradox que vous donnerez votre argent. Ou aux deux. Ou à Gearbox, pour leur Homeworld Remastered. Mais le pire, c'est que même si tout ceci est beau et bon, il y a bien plus encore dans ce Canard PC numéroté 314. Mario Party 10, Dragonball: Xenoverse, Frozen Cortex, Hand of Fate, Carmaggedon : Reincarnation… ont bénéficié des dissections de nos meilleurs spécialistes. Tandis que l'on se penche sur les orgines du FPS dans notre nouvelle rubrique arboricole, Vieilles branches, et que le Professeur Netsabes autopsie Vampire : The Masquerade – Bloodlines. Nous vous proposons un dossier édifiant, dédié aux jeux pour nos jeunes.
Et last but not least, nous avons le bonheur et la joie de vous annoncer le retour du Horrible Bundle. A compter d'après-demain, 15 mars, vous aurez deux mois pour créer vous-même votre jeu, et à la rédac, on attend tous de voir ça avec gourmandise.

Je sais très bien que personne ne lit cette news. Si j'en crois l'échantillon représentatif composé de mes collègues à la rédaction, vous êtes environ 45 % à transpirer des gouttes de sang sur *Hotline Miami 2*, à peu près autant à peaufiner un échangeur d'autoroute dans le fils spirituel de Sim City 4, *Cities Skylines*, et le reste, eh bien le reste c'est moi, forcée à turbiner pendant que le reste du monde prend du plaisir vidéoludique.

Je m'adresse donc à vous, les gens comme moi. Qui ne savez pas encore si, en sortant du travail, c'est à Dennaton ou à Paradox que vous donnerez votre argent. Ou aux deux. Ou à Gearbox, pour leur *Homeworld Remastered*. Mais le pire, c'est que même si tout ceci est beau et bon, il y a bien plus encore dans ce Canard PC numéroté 314. *Mario Party 10*, *Dragonball: Xenoverse*, *Frozen Cortex*, *Hand of Fate*, *Carmaggedon : Reincarnation*… ont bénéficié des dissections de nos meilleurs spécialistes. Tandis que l'on se penche sur les orgines du FPS dans notre nouvelle rubrique arboricole, Vieilles branches, et que le Professeur Netsabes autopsie *Vampire : The Masquerade – Bloodlines*. Nous vous proposons un dossier édifiant, dédié aux jeux pour nos jeunes.

Et last but not least, nous avons le bonheur et la joie de vous annoncer le retour du Horrible Bundle. A compter d'après-demain, 15 mars, vous aurez deux mois pour créer vous-même votre jeu, et à la rédac, on attend tous de voir ça avec gourmandise.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## brik

Faites gaffe en autopsiant Bloodlines : Le corps n'est pas frais et pourtant il a encore de sacrés soubresauts (et des longues dents) !

----------


## Jolaventur

Bah tfçon le meilleur c'est Redemption
Le reste n'existe pas.

----------


## Croaker

Et dans le cahier console y'a quoi ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Anita Spade

Un dossier de Netsabes sur Vampire Bloodlines !
Shut Up 'n Take my Money


PS: Chouette la Couv'

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Même pas un mot sur mon anniversaire.
Je vais entamer ma dix-septième procédure de désabonnement  :Emo: 


La couv' est géniale, par contre  ::love::

----------


## Netsabes

> Un dossier de Netsabes sur Vampire Bloodlines !
> Shut Up 'n Take my Money


 C'est pas vraiment un dossier, plutôt une page qui rappelle les conditions de l'échec du jeu.

----------


## Frypolar

> Même pas un mot sur mon anniversaire.


Je peux t’offrir un ban de 48h si ça te fait plaisir  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je peux t’offrir un ban de 48h si ça te fait plaisir


Ok mais uniquement en WE  ::ninja::

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Je peux t’offrir un ban de 48h si ça te fait plaisir


Plaisir d'offrir, joie de recevoir. 
Et pis, si j'ai bien compris, y a pas que Cacao qui serait content.  ::ninja:: 

C'est un cousin éloigné de Boulon sur la couv' ?
Je constate que les dessins de Couly sont particulièrement réussis quand il s'agit de se mettre sur la tronche. Visiblement ça l'inspire. ^^

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est pas vraiment un dossier, plutôt une page qui rappelle les conditions de l'échec du jeu.


La qualitance laisse à désirer.

----------


## Croaker

Y'a des gens qui ont bizarrement leur anniversaire en période de nombreuses sorties de jeux (des bons en plus).

Pas très crédible tout ça...

----------


## leDucDeRien

Sympa le concours !

----------


## Sannom

Il ne devait pas y avoir un test ou un papier sur Pillars of Eternity dans ce numéro? Ou bien j'ai imaginé ça dans le numéro précédent?

----------


## Louck

Oh yeaaahhhhhhh
Horrible bundle BIATCH  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme2452

C'te couv.  ::o:  Y a moyen de l'avoir en poster ?  :Bave:  Franchement, bravo.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Il ne devait pas y avoir un test ou un papier sur Pillars of Eternity dans ce numéro? Ou bien j'ai imaginé ça dans le numéro précédent?


On a pas pu l'avoir à temps pour ce numéro.

----------


## ATP

Arff, d'après Presstalis le numéro est en kiosque et je l'apprends que maintenant. Ça gonfle, du coup je suis obligé de sortir demain, pouah.

*[edit]* 


> C'te couv.  Y a moyen de l'avoir en poster ?  Franchement, bravo.


Au mieux :
- http://www.canardpc.com/img/couv/couv_Canard_PC_314.jpg

----------


## Akodo

Le lapin de la couv' est génialissime, mais il manque peut être un fond un peu plus élaboré pour qu'elle soit parfaite.
Mais je pinaille. Bravo Couly.

----------


## kephri

Je m'attends un dossier Wii, vu cette très travaillé édito.

----------


## ATP

Yes! Il est bien disponible en kiosque ! go go go

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

En tout cas, la couv' est terrible...

---------- Post added at 11h19 ---------- Previous post was at 11h16 ----------

Rien sur epresse, pe demain...

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Cette couverture.  ::love:: 
Si jamais il sort en t-shirt j’achète direct.  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme2452

Oué et en mug !  :Bave:   ::P:

----------


## zanzibar007

> Il ne devait pas y avoir un test ou un papier sur Pillars of Eternity dans ce numéro? Ou bien j'ai imaginé ça dans le numéro précédent?


n°313 p82...Le 14 Mars dans Canard PC n°314: Cities Skylines, et aussi Homeworld Remastered, Pillars of Eternity...

Encore un coup des chinois du FBI. ::trollface::

----------


## Diwydiant

Reçu ce matin, feuilleté ce midi.

Autant j'ai aimé le premier numéro de la deuxième formule, autant celui m'a définitivement conquis. Tout y est parfaitement clair et précis, un vrai régal pour les yeux.

Et cette couverture de malade   :Bave:  
Chapeau, Couly. C'est peut-être l'une des plus réussies que j'ai pu voir.

Bravo également pour la rubrique "clicclac", c'est vraiment une superbe idée   :;):

----------


## vegetouz

cette couv' est de toute beauté, vraiment..

----------


## trex

Reçut ce matin aussi !
Excellente couverture !
Bon point, la correction des "flash news" en haut des nouvelles qui était à la limite du visible en gris dans le 313, la elle sont mieux en noir.

Bon j'ai feuilleté vite fait et lus déjà ce qui m’intéressait le plus : le test de HW Remastered.
Alors bon pour le coup je suis mitigé. 
Autant vous êtes franc dans l'encadré sur l’intérêt limité du remastered pour HW2, autant pour HW1 vous n'êtes pas assez clair sur ce qui fâche "les puriste". 
En effet je pense qu'il aurait été plus juste d'indiquer que GearBox a choisit d'utiliser le moteur de HW2 pour sa version remastered de HW1 (et de HW2 mais là ça fait sens). 
Hors le gros gros défaut de ce moteur et de passer à la trappe toute la gestion balistique des tir au profit d'un système basé sur la chance.
Et, par effet boule de neige, a retiré aussi l’intérêt et même le fonctionnement en jeu des formation des unité qui sont caduque dans HW2 et dans ce HW remastered.
Je trouve que c'est un point important quand on fait un test d'une version remastered de bien comparer avec l'original pour voir au-delà du respect de la licence, si la nouvelle version est au minimum égale voir supérieure à l'original pour rationalisé son achat. 
Hors là on est clairement en retrait sur ce point de gameplay, ce qui n'apparait malheureusement nul part dans le test ...

----------


## Marcus Miragos

bon , il est sorti en kiosque depuis hier. Avec de la chance je l'aurais peut être avec moins d'une semaine de retard ce coup ci  ::):

----------


## Exekias

Y a pas à dire, les couv' Couly sont les plus réussies :;):

----------


## Cello

J'avais été très négatif quant à la lisibilité du numéro précédent.

Permettez-moi de vous féliciter d'avoir rectifié le tir avec brio.
Ce numéro 314 est d'une lisibilité exemplaire.
Les caractères sont redevenus contrastés.
Plus de problème d'aplats colorés rendant pénible la lecture.
Les news ne nécessitent plus un déchiffrage.
Et même si je préfère les colonnes faisant un tiers de largeur de page (cf. page 12) car je peux lire une ligne entière sans avoir à bouger les yeux, les colonnes faisant une demie-page restent agréables à lire.

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tout lire, mais le fond semble toujours excellent.
La forme étant redevenue agréable, je suis reparti pour acheter Canard PC pour de nombreuse quinzaines, avec le sourire.

Cordialement.

----------


## Belhoriann

C'est tellement classe de faire une couv' custom sur la base du jeu de la quinzaine  :Bave:

----------


## Casque Noir

Merci pour tous vos messages sympas !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'avais été très négatif quant à la lisibilité du numéro précédent.
> 
> Permettez-moi de vous féliciter d'avoir rectifié le tir avec brio.
> Ce numéro 314 est d'une lisibilité exemplaire.
> Les caractères sont redevenus contrastés.
> Plus de problème d'aplats colorés rendant pénible la lecture.
> Les news ne nécessitent plus un déchiffrage.
> Et même si je préfère les colonnes faisant un tiers de largeur de page (cf. page 12) car je peux lire une ligne entière sans avoir à bouger les yeux, les colonnes faisant une demie-page restent agréables à lire.
> 
> ...




+1

Mais j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il y a 0.025% de surface Coulyesque en moins, alors que le mag est au même prix.

----------


## jmpz

Couv d'enfer!

Par contre, j'ai un souci avec ce numéro sur l'application Windows 8.
Alors que je suis abonné jusqu'au 04 Août 2015, je ne peux pas le télécharger et l'appli me demande de le payer 3,00€. Quelqu'un d'autre à le même souci?

----------


## Graouu

Cette nouvelle formule est vraiment excellente !! Merci !!!

----------


## Magnarrok

Moi je dirais qu'une chose : merci pour cette pastille rectifiée à gauche elle est bien mieux  :;): 

Édit : ce lapin avec un masque de pingouin est juste génial ! On peut l'avoir en smiley ??  ::):

----------


## ducon

J’aurais bien ajouté Heretic dans la liste, un FPS bourrin avec un poil de JdR (il y a un inventaire rudimentaire).
Quant à Hexen, c’est Heretic avec un choix de classe de personnage (mage, curé, guerrier), la possibilité de naviguer entre les niveaux d’un même monde et pas mal d’« énigmes » (en fait, une chasse aux leviers et aux pièces de puzzle).

----------


## Sannom

> Édit : ce lapin avec un masque de pingouin est juste génial ! On peut l'avoir en smiley ??


Ce n'était pas plutôt un pingouin avec un masque de lapin?




> Par contre, j'ai un souci avec ce numéro sur l'application Windows 8.
> Alors que je suis abonné jusqu'au 04 Août 2015, je ne peux pas le télécharger et l'appli me demande de le payer 3,00€. Quelqu'un d'autre à le même souci?


L'application n'a pas été dis-continuée?

----------


## Higgins

> J’aurais bien ajouté Heretic dans la liste


Oui, moi aussi. Quelle bande de cuistres chez Canard PC, oublier Heretic. N'importe quoi!

Sinon je suis d'accord avec les gens, c'est un très bon numéro. Le retour au noir/blanc/rouge est rassurant.
Sur le coup, je ne m'en étais pas rendu compte, mais le numéro d'avant avait l'air d'être fait par une bande de maquettistes cyberpunk sous acide.

----------


## Haraban

J'ai dévoré ce numéro en un trajet de train  ::lol::  . La maquette est vraiment excellente cette fois et elle est très plaisante. Un régal.
Très lisible, très clair, très propre, un contenu d'enfer (quelle chiée de test ! ). Et cette couv' PUTAIN !  :Bave:  

Super canard, bien ouej.

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## jaireimy

La couv déchire tellement ! Un tshirt vite !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Couv d'enfer!
> 
> Par contre, j'ai un souci avec ce numéro sur l'application Windows 8.
> Alors que je suis abonné jusqu'au 04 Août 2015, je ne peux pas le télécharger et l'appli me demande de le payer 3,00€. Quelqu'un d'autre à le même souci?


Oui d'autres ont ce problème, je ne pige pas pourquoi. Envoyez moi un MP s'il vous plait.

----------


## SilverPig

Coucou, faites chier, je viens de le prendre (d'ailleurs ça sort trop vite cpc depuis quelques temps, j'ai à peine ouvert un numéro que le suivant est là, bref) et voila déjà deux jeux que je vais acheter, comme si j'avais que ça à faire (HW remastered et Hand of Fate). J'ai pas le temps de lire les journaux mais j'achète les jeux, faut que je grandisse.

----------


## Zebb

Je viens juste de le commencer, mais une news a déjà illuminé ma journée : Joe Madureira va continuer Battle Chasers !!!!

Comme quoi tout arrive  ::):  ::):  ::):

----------


## Anansi

Bravo pour ce deuxième numéro de la nouvelle formule, qui corrige tous les défauts du premier : les couleur se font plus douces, tout est extrêmement plaisant à lire et à feuilleter. Chapeau melon les artistes. Et la couv' déchire, évidemment.

bon, par contre je vois que la nouvelle formule ne romp pas avec la sacro-sainte manie du "vous croyiez qu'on allait parler de tel jeu parce qu'on l'avait dit mais en fait on n'a pas reçu le jeu à temps donc on en dit rien"  :^_^:  Dommage pour moi qui attendait Pillars of Eternity, mais le bon côté c'est que ça vous laisse plus de temps pour le parcourir, et ça c'est cool. Plus qu'à attendre le prochain numéro.

----------


## Magnarrok

Han ! Vous jouez à Pillars Of Eternity actuellement ?? 

On peut avoir une onomatopée pour savoir si c'est bon ou pas ?? :D

----------


## Zorgalord

Bon, j'aime pas dire du mal des gens, mais le 313 il est gentil.


Alors que le 314 il est vachement bien.
Dingue comme des soucis d'impression ça peut vous gacher la vie/vue.

----------


## Bah

> +1
> 
> Mais j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il y a 0.025% de surface Coulyesque en moins, alors que le mag est au même prix.


Ca c'est clairement parce que la direction est déconnectée des réalités du terrain et exploite la masse laborieuse des travailleurs salariés pour engranger toujours plus de profit. Parce que oui, ils nous disaient : y'aura plus de lapins. Ok y'en plus, mais ils sont plus petits ! Arnaque et châtiment ! Crime et botanique ! Scandale !

----------


## jaragorn_99

Je viens de l'acheter, feuilleter vite fait (je le garde pour la semaine prochaine, je suis de nuit  ::):  ) et franchement, ça fait plus clair que le 1er, la typo et la maquette sont bien plus clair, et pas avoir les jeux consoles et pc melangés, c'est quand mm bien plus lisible.
Sinon, jaquette de malade!!!

----------


## Crealkiller

> Bon, j'aime pas dire du mal des gens, mais le 313 il est gentil.
> 
> 
> Alors que le 314 il est vachement bien.
> Dingue comme des soucis d'impression ça peut vous gacher la vie/vue.


Et même pas de vanne sur Donald  ::(:  Mauvais numéro

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca c'est clairement parce que la direction est déconnectée des réalités du terrain et exploite la masse laborieuse des travailleurs salariés pour engranger toujours plus de profit. Parce que oui, ils nous disaient : y'aura plus de lapins. Ok y'en plus, mais ils sont plus petits ! Arnaque et châtiment ! Crime et botanique ! Scandale !


Du coup c'est de la faute de Steam ou pas ?

----------


## Rabbitman

Encore une fois, il y a tromperie sur la marchandise : Wrong Number en couverture, et on a un bon numéro.
Ce canard est toujours un scandale.

----------


## Ymnargue

Bon, je viens rarement commenter les nouveaux numéraux mais là, je voulais dire certaines choses :

- Superbe couverture, vraiment.
- Autant la nouvelle maquette me laissait perplexe sur le 313, autant là, elle est vraiment intéressante.
- Un reproche du numéro 313, par exemple, concernait les petites phrases drôles en haut de page des news qui étaient illisible. C'est réglé et c'est agréable de retrouver ça.

Bref, bravo pour le boulot ! J'aime beaucoup les nouvelles rubriques et j'ai hâte de voir la suite !

----------


## soocrian

> Encore une fois, il y a tromperie sur la marchandise : Wrong Number en couverture, et on a un bon numéro.
> Ce canard est toujours un scandale.


Très joli !

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

Peut-être que je me trompe, mais j'ai l'impression que vous avez pu tester davantage de bons jeux qu'à l'accoutumée, certains n'ayant même eu que ça. N'y prenez pas trop goût hein, sinon vous allez perdre l'habitude et le premier jeu pourri venu, vous allez sombrer dans la déprime  ::P: 

J'ai adoré la petite référence à SimCity V en couv  ::XD::

----------


## Picasso11

Canard PC 314, connu aussi comme Canard PC π (*100)  :;):

----------


## trex

> Coucou, faites chier, je viens de le prendre (d'ailleurs ça sort trop vite cpc depuis quelques temps, j'ai à peine ouvert un numéro que le suivant est là, bref) et voila déjà deux jeux que je vais acheter, comme si j'avais que ça à faire (HW remastered et Hand of Fate). J'ai pas le temps de lire les journaux mais j'achète les jeux, faut que je grandisse.


Je me permet de modérer un peu ton enthousiasme pour HW Remastered, voir mon avis. Le 9/10 me semble un peu exagéré. Bref plus d'avis sur le topic dédié de toute façon.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Pour l'instant j'adhère plutôt à la nouvelle formule !

----------


## Zebb

Un petit retour objectif sur la lisibilité de la nouvelle maquette : mon voisin de métro est semble-t-il parvenu à lire distinctement le canard par dessus de mon épaule, en témoigne les gloussements réguliers qui en émanaient (plus particulièrement sur le dossier concernant les jeux pour enfants).

----------


## frederic231

ben dîtes donc 3 jeux à 9 dans le même numéro, c'est une première non ?

----------


## Taï Lolo

Je me suis amusé à regarder. Si tu considères que les tests PC, c'est arrivé deux fois :
dans le n° 207 en 2010 : Doom : the roguelike, Napoleon Total War et S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat (15/10)
dans le n° 235 en 2011 : Brink, Scratches : Director's Cut & The Last Visit et The Witcher 2

Tous supports :

----------


## zwzsg

Bonjour,

Mes deux derniers numéros sont défectueux: ils n'ont rien d'inscrit dans le liseré rouge près de la tranche. Quels sont mes recours?

----------


## Chan

> Je me suis amusé à regarder. Si tu considères que les tests PC, c'est arrivé deux fois :
> dans le n° 207 en 2010 : Doom : the roguelike, Napoleon Total War et S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat (15/10)
> dans le n° 235 en 2011 : Brink, Scratches : Director's Cut & The Last Visit et The Witcher 2
> 
> Tous supports :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4ed...a73caf3f41.jpg


Chapeau MONSIEUR !

----------


## topol

Guy Moquette est un homme de gout...sa référence à Angel Dust de Faith no More dans la preview de carmageddon m'a empli de joie  ::): 

Vivement le prochain album Sol invictus qui sort bientôt 

Je veux préciser que si un jour il a un plan lechage des pieds de Mike "God" Patton, qu'il me prévienne pour que je puisse me rendre disponible  ::wub::

----------


## frederic231

ah call of pripyat, je suis d'accord avec cette note et nostalgique de ce jeu

----------


## LePok

J'avais déjà bien apprécié la maquette du premier numéro "nouvelle formule", celui-ci confirme, avec les quelques modifications prévues (les bandeaux des News notamment).
Franchement du bon magazine, avec une couv et un papier de qualité, des rubriques bien dispatchées, les style CPC qui reste intact. Continuez les gars !

----------

